# Encyclia mariae



## Erythrone (Jul 6, 2012)

Too bad I took the pic too late (when the oldest blooms were yellowing). And too bad I didn't center it correctly on the top of the pot...


----------



## nikv (Jul 6, 2012)

Wow! That is one beautiiful specimen! Very nice!


----------



## W. Beetus (Jul 6, 2012)

That's quite a display! Very nice.


----------



## Hera (Jul 6, 2012)

Nice amount of blooms on that one. Very nice.


----------



## keithrs (Jul 6, 2012)

Very cool!!!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 6, 2012)

Wow, very nice. It's still on my wish-list.


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 7, 2012)

Bravo, very nice growing !!!! Jean


----------



## Ruth (Jul 7, 2012)

Very nice, one of my favorites!!


----------



## John M (Jul 7, 2012)

Wow! I've never seen one of these grown and bloomed so well. Congratulations! Is it growing in that pot; or, is it on a mount that you have temporarily placed in the pot?


----------



## valenzino (Jul 7, 2012)

Really WOWW,spectacular specimen!I just sib crossed mine...


----------



## fbrem (Jul 7, 2012)

very nice, does that thing even have a non-blooming growth? awesome


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 7, 2012)

Beautiful!

But of course it's no longer an Encyclia. It is Euchile mariae:
http://apps.kew.org/wcsp/qsearch.do;jsessionid=7B89D36DD2C395C22C43C10F8359F7D8


----------



## Stone (Jul 8, 2012)

An excellent specimen!! Well grown Erythrone! Please share your most detailed cultural methods with us/me


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 8, 2012)

Thank you everybody!!! I was so glad with this plant this year!



John M said:


> Wow! I've never seen one of these grown and bloomed so well. Congratulations! Is it growing in that pot; or, is it on a mount that you have temporarily placed in the pot?




I grow it in a clay pot with a bark mix since 2004. It is very very very easy to grow for me!


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 8, 2012)

fbrem said:


> very nice, does that thing even have a non-blooming growth? awesome



Yes! There are 2 or 3 old growths that were not blooming this year 

Just kidding... I think 1 or 2 of the old PB bloomed last year. I was mad when I saw such a poor flowering on such a large plant. 

Unfortunatly I don't think I will get a lot of blooms next year!


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 8, 2012)

Stone said:


> An excellent specimen!! Well grown Erythrone! Please share your most detailed cultural methods with us/me



I grow it under a 1000 W HPS (Hortilux). In summer, I put an old screen under the ligthning source and the plant is not as close as it is in winter (sorry... I hope my explainations are easy to understand...).

I get the plant from Lecoufle in 2004. It was a seedling. It was a "replacement" for a plant I grew for more than 10 years when I was growing orchids when I was living in an apartment (it was a very tough plant... I grew my first plant on the warm side and did not change the mix often... It bloomed almost each year but was very small).

The plant from Lecoufle has been potted in a clay pot with a corse bark-based media. I always kept this species near the dry side in summer (less water than for my Catts) and in the "very-very-very dry side" in winter (Spraying water on the roots once a week, a true watering every 3 weeks. Fertilisation: far less than in summer, of course). 

I must pay attention to a few pests in summer (thrips) and in winter (mealies on new growth).

This year, since the plants was growing ouside the pot I decided to put the pot on another one and to fill will bark/leca/large perlite mix.

Temperature: 

Winter: nights: 11 to 14 C, days: less than 25 C

Summer: from 2004 to July 2011: days at 28 to 32, night around 20 C. I bought air conditioner last year so the days are now 26 to 28 C and nights near 18 C.


I hope these tips will help...


----------



## Stone (Jul 9, 2012)

Thankyou! Very good info and yes it will help a lot:clap:

Mike.


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 10, 2012)

beautiful plant - very nice growing!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 11, 2012)

stunning plant, very well grown!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 11, 2012)

Stunning plant :clap:


----------



## labskaus (Jul 11, 2012)

Erythrone said:


> Too bad I took the pic too late (when the oldest blooms were yellowing). And too bad I didn't center it correctly on the top of the pot...



Well, too bad you haven't carried it to your local judging center, since a cultural award would have been yours 

And too bad that plant is not mine, it is the best specimen I've seen. Congratulation!


----------



## e-spice (Jul 11, 2012)

Amazing display!


----------



## orcoholic (Jul 11, 2012)

That is amazing. It's always been one of my favorites and I've never seen one grown that well. Kudos, Kudos, Kudos.


----------



## John M (Jul 12, 2012)

Thank you for all the information. If it doesn't bloom well for you next year, you should punish it by taking a division off and sending it to me!:wink:


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 13, 2012)

Thank you everybody!!

I have never carried any plant to juging center... Maybe one day... I am far away from the nearest one.

John, I will not forget you if I must punish it !!


----------



## raymond (Jul 13, 2012)

wow very nice


----------



## Tom-DE (Jul 15, 2012)

Outstanding!


----------

